# plants have lead band around for weight



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

like I said, I just bought three plants and they have a lead weight around them so they don't float, is this bad for the water? I have no knowledge of plants, etc, so any advice will help!
thanks!
QD


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

quickdeath said:


> like I said, I just bought three plants and they have a lead weight around them so they don't float, is this bad for the water? I have no knowledge of plants, etc, so any advice will help!
> thanks!
> QD


I have been growing plants for a little over a year now, and now, most of my stem plants have an _individual weight _ on it so I don't have to make a mess every time I need to trim.

They grow so dang much, I would be tearing it up every week lol


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes I also have wondered this at times. I got some weights to weigh down my plants and I noticed that on the box they said are lead.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

as long as you use 1 weight per plant so you dont kill the stems you are good.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I remove the weights when I buy plants that come with them. I find the bottom leaves die when I leave them on.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nuggs said:


> I remove the weights when I buy plants that come with them. I find the bottom leaves die when I leave them on.


ya, they do, that is why I remove some bottom leaves. I have like 15-20 stems of aromatica, L 'Cuba', polygonums, P stellatas.. so many stem plants that grow very very fast..

this just helps me do maintenance faster. there has been no ill effects as of yet


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

isn't lead bad for fish?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> isn't lead bad for fish?


can't be any worse for the fish than the iron, nitrates, and phosphates that I have to pummel the tank with on a daily basis lol


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

The weights are fine. if you look around in your accessories section of your LFS you will notice they actually sell them specifically for the plants. 
So long as the fish aren't eating the weights they will be fine. 
Think about it, we use lead weights for fishing and sometimes you eat the fish you catch.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> The weights are fine. if you look around in your accessories section of your LFS you will notice they actually sell them specifically for the plants.
> So long as the fish aren't eating the weights they will be fine.
> Think about it, we use lead weights for fishing and sometimes you eat the fish you catch.


Yea but it doesnt mean its good if they sell it a LFS. There are actually alot of products that shouldn't be sold like undergravel filters and heaters. Im basically saying is that you cant trust all products at the store, I have seen workers trying to push products that are not good all time.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Nuggs said:


> The weights are fine. if you look around in your accessories section of your LFS you will notice they actually sell them specifically for the plants.
> So long as the fish aren't eating the weights they will be fine.
> Think about it, we use lead weights for fishing and sometimes you eat the fish you catch.


Yea but it doesnt mean its good if they sell it a LFS. There are actually alot of products that shouldn't be sold like undergravel filters and heaters. Im basically saying is that you cant trust all products at the store, I have seen workers trying to push products that are not good all time.
[/quote]

UGF do have their place in aquaria. not so much anymore since better filters have been designed. But they serve a purpose. And for tanks without huge bioloads they work to a decent degree. Not so much for Piranhas and large aggressive fish.

Heaters? huh?

Anyway altho I can't think of any specific product that is sold in LFSs that shouldnt be I'm sure you might be right if used incorrectly or without proper care. 
Another thing that could be used is a small bag of gravle tied to the root of the plant.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

Isn't it so that lead was used for water supply pipes in the past, but nowadays not anymore because it is bad for our health. So I guess it would be harmful for fish too.


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> The weights are fine. if you look around in your accessories section of your LFS you will notice they actually sell them specifically for the plants.
> So long as the fish aren't eating the weights they will be fine.
> Think about it, we use lead weights for fishing and sometimes you eat the fish you catch.


Yea but it doesnt mean its good if they sell it a LFS. There are actually alot of products that shouldn't be sold like undergravel filters and heaters. Im basically saying is that you cant trust all products at the store, I have seen workers trying to push products that are not good all time.
[/quote]

UGF do have their place in aquaria. not so much anymore since better filters have been designed. But they serve a purpose. And for tanks without huge bioloads they work to a decent degree. Not so much for Piranhas and large aggressive fish.

Heaters? huh?

Anyway altho I can't think of any specific product that is sold in LFSs that shouldnt be I'm sure you might be right if used incorrectly or without proper care. 
Another thing that could be used is a small bag of gravle tied to the root of the plant.
[/quote]
Lead is poisonous if digested.








Undergravel heaters, they also sell co2 fizz tabs that don't work at all but most places would reccomend them. 
As for the bag of gravel it will work but why not just bury the roots in the gravel, it is much better for the plants. 
It is just that I find when I used plant weights the plant would die and melt on the bottom because the stem would get crushed by the weight overtime.









Here's a thread from APC on lead ribbons, there are many different opinion so enjoy
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumap...?highlight=lead


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

I have no clue about plants like I said, this is my first attempt. I appreciate the advice you all gave. What else should I watch out for with my plants, any special cleaning, etc. I am worried about the plants spiking my nitrates, etc. They are in an 85 gallon tank, but with a pretty aggressive elong, so it's not easy for me to get my hands in there to re-arrange..??


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

quickdeath said:


> I have no clue about plants like I said, this is my first attempt. I appreciate the advice you all gave. What else should I watch out for with my plants, any special cleaning, etc. I am worried about the plants spiking my nitrates, etc. They are in an 85 gallon tank, but with a pretty aggressive elong, so it's not easy for me to get my hands in there to re-arrange..??


your plants will never ever spike your nitrates. In fact, they will eat all of it up unless you add it, if you have decent light.
I add tons of nitrates and phosphates in my tank daily. IF I didn't, I would have an algea farm on my hands

Tell us your equipment, types of plants, water params, and we can help you better


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

View attachment 106652


DiPpY eGgS said:


> I have no clue about plants like I said, this is my first attempt. I appreciate the advice you all gave. What else should I watch out for with my plants, any special cleaning, etc. I am worried about the plants spiking my nitrates, etc. They are in an 85 gallon tank, but with a pretty aggressive elong, so it's not easy for me to get my hands in there to re-arrange..??


your plants will never ever spike your nitrates. In fact, they will eat all of it up unless you add it, if you have decent light.
I add tons of nitrates and phosphates in my tank daily. IF I didn't, I would have an algea farm on my hands

Tell us your equipment, types of plants, water params, and we can help you better
[/quote]

I'll do my best..

I have an 85 gallon, large rock (size of your fist) with small pebble where I have the plants. 
Two Maxi 1200 power heads, that only run a few hours a day and nor directly on the plants. 
I have one small sword, and two of something else (petsmart people are as clueless as me) both are between 7 and 10 inches. A jebo light (dual whatever?? ha ha) it's there newest "ultra bright"
and a 6 inch compressus, a 14 inch pleco. A magnum 350 pro. Here's a pic to give you a better idea. Also the leaves on some of the plants are brown, as if dieing... but some are bright green. The pleco damaged the sword pretty good but I figured I would just wait to see if it makes it. Also my params are; PH 7.5 / ammonia 0 / nitrite 0 / nitrate 10


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Nuggs said:


> The weights are fine. if you look around in your accessories section of your LFS you will notice they actually sell them specifically for the plants.
> So long as the fish aren't eating the weights they will be fine.
> Think about it, we use lead weights for fishing and sometimes you eat the fish you catch.


Yea but it doesnt mean its good if they sell it a LFS. There are actually alot of products that shouldn't be sold like undergravel filters and heaters. Im basically saying is that you cant trust all products at the store, I have seen workers trying to push products that are not good all time.
[/quote]

UGF do have their place in aquaria. not so much anymore since better filters have been designed. But they serve a purpose. And for tanks without huge bioloads they work to a decent degree. Not so much for Piranhas and large aggressive fish.

Heaters? huh?

Anyway altho I can't think of any specific product that is sold in LFSs that shouldnt be I'm sure you might be right if used incorrectly or without proper care. 
Another thing that could be used is a small bag of gravle tied to the root of the plant.
[/quote]
Lead is poisonous if digested.








Undergravel heaters, they also sell co2 fizz tabs that don't work at all but most places would reccomend them. 
As for the bag of gravel it will work but why not just bury the roots in the gravel, it is much better for the plants. 
It is just that I find when I used plant weights the plant would die and melt on the bottom because the stem would get crushed by the weight overtime.









Here's a thread from APC on lead ribbons, there are many different opinion so enjoy
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumap...?highlight=lead
[/quote]

Thanks for the link. I think people are pretty much on the fence on this one. I know for a fact that I used to use them and never had a problem aside from the roots getting nasty from over bundling.
But I have this exact same problem when the roots are tied with cotton string. So that is not a lead issue. Either way there are alternatives if you don't feel comfortable using lead weights. But as it seems most people that have used them have never had any issues with them. Personal choice I guess.

Burrying the plants in DEEP gravel is the best. however depending on what kind of fish you have you might need additional help keeping them down. Anacharis and plants like that are a pain to keep down by themselves. and need a little additional help staying down.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> my params are; PH 7.5 / ammonia 0 / nitrite 0 / nitrate 10


First, how many WPG is the light>I'd say you need to raise your nitrates a bit, and get a phosphate test kit. Phosphate should be .5-2ppm usually.
you also need flourish comprehensive


----------

